# Christmas Cockatiel



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are Spike's Christmas pic's 


































Spike is doing great  He got his Christmas present early a new cage. I will post pic's in cockatiel housing


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Love it, Spike is so cute.
Joe wishes Spike a Merry Chirpy Christmas :tiel6:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sardonic smile (Dec 5, 2012)

Love that second pic, looks like he's pinching the gnome's bum!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

those are great! Spike is SO cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I love these! Spike is so handsome.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I loved all the pictures,and your Spike is a very handsome lad.Merry Christmas x x


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
I hope every one has a great Christmas


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie! Love the last pic with the faded lights.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I enjoyed all the pictures of Spike he's a very handsome fella.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems all our birdies like Christmas. Monte couldn't understand why the tablecloth was so red, and why there were lots of paper things on the table for him to chew. Oh and he loved our little hats from the Christmas Crackers.


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Awwwww fantastic pics.

Merry Christmas Spike.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  Spike seems to like Christmas  although today he gave himself a Christmas clipping and knocked two blood feathers out, it is not what I wanted from him this year


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

That last one is a pic to die for


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute little dude 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

